# Favorite Songs from TV Shows



## RaleighDavid (Oct 1, 2002)

I just downloaded the song from Over There that's played at the beginning and end - I really like the tune.

Just checking in to see what others have as their favorites - might grab a download idea or two out of this thread. With the new trend of song over the last 3-5 minutes of a show there's got to be some favorites...


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

I like the song from overthere also, another song I like is the new theme song for the show Airline. It's kind of catchy.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

The theme from 'Band of Brothers' was a nice piece of classical music.

How bout that song from Bosom Buddies....


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

The Partridge Family said:


> Hello, world, here the song that we're singin'
> C'mon get happy!
> A whole lot of lovin' is what we'll be bringin'
> We'll make you happy!
> ...


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Ilike the theme to Veronica Mars and to Full Metal Alchemist....off the top of my head.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

C'Mon C'Mon by Von Bondies (Rescue Me)


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

Of course, there's Sia's _Breathe Me_, which for me will forever evoke powerful memories of _Six Feet Under_.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

"Take me out to the black, Tell them I ain't coming back"


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I really like the Doogie Howser, MD theme song.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

You take the good, you take the bad,
You take them both and now you have
The Facts of Life, The Facts of Life...


MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I really liked the original theme from Ed. They changed it at the beginning of the 2nd season but then changed it back because the first one was better  I think they only changed it because of licensing issues which they worked out.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

o/` believe it or not, im walkin on air. i never thought i could feel so free o/`
o/` flying away on a wing and prayer. who could it be? believe it or not its just me o/`


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

To me, song always implies lyrics. With that definition in mind, I casta vote of the opening song to "The Sopranos"

If we extend to music themes, then I add in the themes from "From the Earth to the Moon", "The West Wing", "Twin Peaks", and "St. Elsewhere"


----------



## tbone526 (Dec 2, 2004)

"Here he comes, here comes Speed Racer, he's a demon on wheels......"

One of my favorites though is the theme from M*A*S*H. (Yes, it had lyrics. 5 bonus points if you know the name of the song and any of the lyrics without having to research....)



Spoiler



Suicide is Painless

Through early morning for I see 
Visions of the things to be 
The pains that are withheld for me 
I realise that I can see

That suicide is painless 
It brings so many changes 
And I can take or leave them if I please

The game of life is hard to play 
I'm gonna lose it anyway 
The losing card of some delay 
So this is all I have to say

That suicide is painless 
It brings so many changes 
And I can take or leave them if I please

The sword of time will pierce our skin 
It doesn't hurt when it begins 
But as it works its way on in 
The pain grows stronger watch I bring

That suicide is painless 
It brings so many changes 
And I can take or leave them if I please

A brave man once requested me 
To answer questions that are key 
Is it to be or not to be 
And I replied oh why ask me

That suicide is painless 
It brings so many changes 
And I can take or leave them if I please


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Suicide is painless- mash
(note: that was done without cheating...it was in the movie...i think)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mmilton80 said:


> Suicide is painless- mash
> (note: that was done without cheating...it was in the movie...i think)


I knew it too. And without googling or looking at your post.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I do find myself singing the perfect strangers theme song every now and then. "Sometimes the world looks perfect..."


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes the Mash theme is also good. I had to plan it in band on my coronet. I hated that part, playing I mean. But the song I lked.


----------



## Hit The Ball (Jun 26, 2002)

THE PATTY DUKE SHOW THEME
(Sid Ramin / Bob Wells)


Meet Cathy, who's lived most everywhere, 
From Zanzibar to Barclay Square. 
But Patty's only seen the sights 
A girl can see from Brooklyn Heights  What a crazy pair! 

But they're cousins, 
Identical cousins all the way. 
One pair of matching bookends, 
Different as night and day. 

Where Cathy adores a minuet, 
The Ballet Russes, and crepe suzette, 
Our Patty loves to rock and roll, 
A hot dog makes her lose control  What a wild duet! 

Still, they're cousins, 
Identical cousins and you'll find, 
They laugh alike, they walk alike, 
At times they even talk alike  
You can lose your mind, 
When cousins are two of a kind. 


HTB


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Hit The Ball said:


> Our Patty loves to rock and roll,
> A hot dog makes her lose control


I always wondered what she did with the hot dog to make her lose control.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale
a tale of a fateful trip,
that started from this tropic port,
aboard this tiny ship.
The mate was a mighty sailin' man,
the Skipper brave and sure,
five passengers set sail that day,
for a three hour tour,
a three hour tour.

The weather started getting rough,
the tiny ship was tossed.
If not for the courage of the fearless crew
the Minnow would be lost.
The Minnow would be lost.

The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle
with Gilligan,
the Skipper too.
A millionaire and his wife,
a movie star,
the proffessor and Mary Ann,
here on Gilligan's Isle.


----------



## PennVic (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrubs always has good songs.


----------



## babykibbon (Aug 15, 2005)

I like the "Angel" theme song, no words but its good anyway


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

I liked the Friends theme song for a while until I got really sick of it.

The themes for Boston Public and Charmed also. And of course Rescue Me.

Favorite all time was the theme to the short lived Valerie Bertinelli sit-com "Sydney". Which used Van Halen's _Finish What Ya Started_. (I know, that's cheating a bit).


----------



## stagemaster (Jun 14, 2002)

PennVic said:


> Scrubs always has good songs.


I agree! :up:


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Paperboy2003 said:


> The theme from 'Band of Brothers' was a nice piece of classical music.


I'm not sure if you meant that it was actually classical music or just sounded like it, but the theme for "Band of Brothers" was an original piece composed by Michael Kamen (who died two years ago). He also wrote the theme to "From The Earth To The Moon" so we already have two votes for Mr. Kamen's work. Bravo!


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I like the theme song from Monk. Usually I just "30 second skip" my way through most intros, but I always watch this one. The visuals really augment the song too.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Good call on Monk. Which song do you like better, the Randy Newman or the other one....? I enjoy "It's a Jungle out there"

I really enjoy Phanton Planets California - theme song to the OC.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

A horse is a horse, of course, of course, 
And no one can talk to a horse of course 
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mr. Ed. 

Go right to the source and ask the horse 
He'll give you the answer that you'll endorse. 
He's always on a steady course. 
Talk to Mr. Ed. 

People yakkity yak a streak and waste your time of day 
But Mister Ed will never speak unless he has something to say. 

A horse is a horse, of course, of course, 
And this one'll talk 'til his voice is hoarse. 
You never heard of a talking horse? 

Well listen to this. I am Mister Ed.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Actually, I've always been a fan of 'The Munsters Theme'.

And sometimes I find myself humming some of the various music from 'The Little Rascals' -- not the opening theme, mind you, but some of the pieces of music that were used frequently within the film shorts.


----------



## Bars & Tone (Aug 28, 2004)

Bad boys, bad boys.
Whatchya gonna do?
Whatchya gonna do when they come for you?
Bad boys, bad boys...

LOL!!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

How 'bout the "Adam's Family"............and Magnum P.I...


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

How can we have gotten this far without a mention of the Cheers theme? The extended version is far superior to the version everyone's tired of and it's available on iTunes.

I agree with the Scrubs and Rescue Me songs.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The theme from 'Supernanny' - "Be Good Johnny" by Men at Work


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've been watching Green Hornet reruns on Encore Action channel. Love Al Hirt's trumpet.

Tom Wait's version of Way Down In The Hole for The Wire is one of my favorites.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

I love Greatest American Hero when it was on, Now it sounds a little tackey to me.

I'm going to date myself here, but among the ones from my childhood I liked, like Addams Family I add Captain Nice, and horror of horrors, I like the song that went with My Mother the Car.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I was just kidding about Gilligans Island - I actually do have an MP3 of that but I never listen to it. However those I occassionally do:

WKRP in Cincinnati
Peter Gunn
Magnum PI
Rockford Files
Miami Vice
Happy Days
Hawaii 5-O
Barney Miller
I Dream of Jeannie
The Jeffersons
Johnnie Carson/Tonight Show
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Hogan's Heroes
Sanford and Son

But my all time favorite that is almost always in any mix I make for myself is a song titled "Linus & Lucy" by the Vince Guaraldi Trio. I just call it the Charlie Brown Song. It's the tune that Schroeder would rock-out to on the piano and Snoopy (and everyone else) would dance to.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I still love The Supremes' "Reflections" which was the theme song for China Beach.

-Rose


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Quantum Leap


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

The theme from The Wonder Years was Joe Cocker's "With a little help from my friends." But I never watched the show itself. And I've always loved The Soprano's theme, but I don't if it's because I like the song or if it's because I'm so excited about the show starting. 

Of course the best song comes from the best show ever on TV, Green Acres. People catch me whistling it all the time.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

_I wonder wonder why the wonderfalls
I wonder why the wonderfalls on me_

and

_Have no place I can be since I found Serenity._

Jan


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Veronica Mars...love the dandy warhols


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Spire said:


> Of course, there's Sia's _Breathe Me_, which for me will forever evoke powerful memories of _Six Feet Under_.


And, of course, you cannot download that song by itself on iTunes. You have to buy the whole 6FU album for $13!


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Some of my favorites are:

Room 222
Welcome back kotter
Baretta
Courtship of Eddie's father


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

serumgard said:


> How can we have gotten this far without a mention of the Cheers theme?


I was thinking the same thing when I got to the second page of this thread.

Also I concur on WKRP in Cincinnatti and Welcome Back Kotter.

As for pop songs being used as themes for shows, methinks that's a bit of cheating.  (Welcome Back Kotter doesn't count since it was a theme first and a pop hit after that.  )


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

SparkleMotion said:


> MAKE IT STOP!


There's a time you gotta go and show you're growin' now, you know about the facts of life.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

> originally posted by *Edmund*
> Courtship of Eddie's father


Slight, temporary thread hijack... Did you know Courtship Of Eddie's Father was also a movie? I didn't until I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Glen Ford with Ron Howard as Eddie. It's a pretty good movie.


----------



## 115320 (Jul 7, 2005)

Spire said:


> Of course, there's Sia's _Breathe Me_, which for me will forever evoke powerful memories of _Six Feet Under_.


Breathe me

Help, I have done it again
I have been here many times before
Hurt myself again today
And, the worst part is there's no-one else to blame

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small
I'm needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Ouch I have lost myself again
Lost myself and I am nowhere to be found,
Yeah I think that I might break
I've lost myself again and I feel unsafe

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small
I'm needy
Warm me up
And breathe me

Be my friend
Hold me, wrap me up
Unfold me
I am small
I'm needy
Warm me up
And breathe me


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Slight, temporary thread hijack... Did you know Courtship Of Eddie's Father was also a movie? I didn't until I saw it a couple of weeks ago. Glen Ford with Ron Howard as Eddie. It's a pretty good movie.


Yes, I knew it. Back then, movie beget tv series. Others include, "Please don't eat the daisies".


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Malcom in the Middle has a good song by They Might Be Giants. I can only assume it's called Your Not The Boss Of Me, but it could be something else.

TMBG also does the theme song for Higglytown Heros.


----------



## ChofuHS (Apr 15, 2004)

Rawhide


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"Where You Lead I Will Follow" from Gilmore Girls.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale
> a tale of a fateful trip,
> that started from this tropic port,
> aboard this tiny ship.
> ...


Any points for knowing the ORIGINAL version of this song?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

danieljanderson said:


> Any points for knowing the ORIGINAL version of this song?


"[the]movie star,
and the rest,
[are] here on Gilligan's Isle."

If I were Russell Johnson or Dawn Wells, I'd have pushed for the new lyrics as well...


----------



## ChromiumTHC (Apr 21, 2003)

I liked the Ohio Players - Fire as the theme song to Hell's Kitchen. Very appropriate.


----------



## Taco Lover (Aug 15, 2003)

Sanford & Son


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

The Flush said:


> Malcom in the Middle has a good song by They Might Be Giants. I can only assume it's called Your Not The Boss Of Me, but it could be something else.
> 
> TMBG also does the theme song for Higglytown Heros.


It's "Boss Of Me", and it's on the latest compilation. They have done a few other theme songs of cartoon/kids shows over the years.

Speaking of random cartoon themes, I'm a BIG fan of a lot of them (I own two copies of "Saturday Morning Cartoon's Greatest Hits"), but I'll throw out a weird one: Man or Astro-Man's theme to "Space Ghost: Coast to Coast".


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

7thton said:


> Ilike the theme to Veronica Mars and to Full Metal Alchemist....off the top of my head.


The FMA song would be "Ready, Steady, Go"(IIRC) performed by L Arc Enciel(sp?). It's on their Smile CD. You can get it from Tofu Records. Also Tofu carries Puffy Amiyumi's Nice CD which has the Teen Titans theme.

The reason I know the former is 'cause my GF is a FMA and L Arc Enciel nut. On the other hand though, I did get to meet Ami, Yumi, and Kaz from Puffy Amiyumi.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

babykibbon said:



> I like the "Angel" theme song, no words but its good anyway


That's done by Darling Violetta's, IIRC. Has anyone seen any of their CD's? I haven't been able to find them.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh, I also like the theme to Powerpuff Girls!

...

Fighting crime, trying to save the world
Here they come, right on time...the Powerpuff Girls!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The theme from "Sugarfoot!"


----------



## cootie (Jan 16, 2004)

Hello to all. Did anyone watch the premiere of threshold and if you did who knows the song that played at the beginning? I have posted to several different places and have not been successful. I would really appreciate any update. Thanks


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

I skimmed through this thread. I don't think anyone mentioned this one:

"There's a hold up in the Bronx,
Brooklyn's broken out in fights.
There's a traffic jam in Harlem,
that's backed up to Jackson Heights.
There's a scout troop short a child,
Kruschev's due at Idlewylde" (sp?)
*CAR 54 WHERE ARE YOU*


----------



## Jubes764 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello all, I was wondering is someone can help me on this. I have been going crazy looking for a song from Charmed tv series. It's the one when Phoebe turns into a Mermaid and at the end this beautiful song comes on. I have been trying to find out the name of it so I can get it. Please help.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Surprised nobody has mentioned Hill Street Blues.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Gotta love the rap from "Aqua Teen Hunger Force"
My name is...
Shake Zula-
The Mike Rulah-
The Old Schoolah-
You wanna trip?
I'll bring it to ya!
Frylock -- and I'm on top
Rock you like a cop
Meatwad you're up next with your knock-knock!
Meatwad make the money see?
Meatwad get the honeys, G!
Driving in my car,
Livin' like a star,
Ice on my fingers and my toes and I'm a Taurus!
Awww...check-check it, yeah!
'Cause we are the Aqua Teens,
Make the homeys say "HO!" and the girlies wanna scream!
'Cause we are the Aqua Teens,
Make the homeys say "HO!" and the girlies wanna scream!
Aqua Teen Hunger Force!
Number One In the Hood. G!
Man, I LOVE that show!


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

When I first heard this, I thought "instant classic"...

*"It's Garry Shandling's Show"*

This is the theme to Garry's Show, 
This is the theme to Garry's show. 
Garry called me up and asked if I'd write his theme song. 
I'm almost halfway finished, 
How do you like it so far, 
How do you like the theme to Garry's Show.

This is the theme to Garry's Show, 
The opening theme to Garry's show. 
This is the music that you hear as you watch the credits. 
We're almost to the part of where I start to whistle. 
Then we'll watch "It's Garry Shandling's Show".

This was the theme to Garry Shandling's show.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

lots of good ones listed above.

A new one that I really like and get a laugh out of is the lead-in song for "Weeds"

"Little Boxes .... " Not sure of the title.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

I love the jam from King of the Hill.


shannon


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

mmilton80 said:


> I do find myself singing the perfect strangers theme song every now and then. "Sometimes the world looks perfect..."


Someone should do a Mash-Up with the Perfect Strangers and Who's THe Boss theme songs. They seem quite interchangeable.

*Brand New Life* (Who's the Boss)

Theres a time for love and a time for living. 
You take a chance and face the wind. 
An open road and a road thats hidden 
A brand new life around the bend.

There were times when I lost a dream or two. 
Found the trail, and at the end was you. 
Theres a path you take and a path untaken 
The choice is up to you my friend.

Nights are long but youre on your way 
To a brand new life, 
Brand new life, 
Brand new life around the bend.

*Nothing's Gonna Stop Me Now* (Perfect Strangers)

Sometimes the world looks perfect, 
Nothing to rearrange. 
Sometimes you get a feeling 
Like you need some kind of change.
No matter what the odds are this time, 
Nothing's going to stand in my way. 
This flame in my heart, 
And a long lost friend 
Gives every dark street a light at the end.
Standing tall, on the wings of my dream. 
Rise and fall, on the wings of my dream. 
The rain and thunder 
The wind and haze 
I'm bound for better days. 
It's my life and my dream, 
Nothing's going to stop me now.


----------



## Trebor1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Taxi
Newhart
Mary Tyler Moore
All In The Family


----------



## Tivo Rules (Sep 21, 2005)

Sigmund and the Sea Monsters


----------



## harrisgtz (Nov 2, 2004)

My current favorite song is the theme song for Weeds on HBO. It is short and the only theme song I do not use fast forward.

Can anyone tell me who sings it. I could not find it in the credits.


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

harrisgtz said:


> My current favorite song is the theme song for Weeds on HBO. It is short and the only theme song I do not use fast forward.
> 
> Can anyone tell me who sings it. I could not find it in the credits.


it's on showtime. I like it a lot, too.

I looked at showtime's site, and they have it available online here: Showtime Weeds Album

Malvina Reynolds sings it (I'm not familiar with her, other than this song). Anyone know more about this singer?

The longer version is really good, too. On the show, I've only heard the first part. The rest of "Little Boxes" on the album is just as good. (I think the visuals along with the music are important - for those who haven't seen the show.)

I listened online to a couple more of the songs on that album, too. I like it. May have to pick it up.


----------



## harrisgtz (Nov 2, 2004)

Thank you for your reply. That is one problem I have with TIVO. Friends will ask me what channel or time a show is on and I say "I don't know...TIVO just records it for me."



northmoor said:


> it's on showtime. I like it a lot, too.
> 
> I looked at showtime's site, and they have it available online here: Showtime Weeds Album
> 
> ...


----------



## RaleighDavid (Oct 1, 2002)

Spire said:


> Breathe me


Excellent choice!


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How bout that song from Bosom Buddies....


"My Life", written by Billy Joel. I don't know who performed it (clearly not Joel) but it was very pleasantly done. Lots of fans believe Tom Hanks sang it but my ear says that is nonsense. I have also heard it described as being sung "by the cast" but I don't believe that either.

In syndication the opening was replaced (but not universally) by a vocal version of "Shake me Loose," the show's closing instrumental-only theme. Recently I watched an episode and "My Life" had been restored to the opening, but the performer seems different than the original, much thinner voice, and the whole production seems less polished.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

I LOVE the theme for West Wing. It's so regal. The Simpsons is soothing and familiar.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

The theme to The Office (British version) is the the most recent addition for me.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

rkester said:


> o/` believe it or not, im walkin on air. i never thought i could feel so free o/`
> o/` flying away on a wing and prayer. who could it be? believe it or not its just me o/`


First thing I thought of.



tbone526 said:


> One of my favorites though is the theme from M*A*S*H. (Yes, it had lyrics. 5 bonus points if you know the name of the song and any of the lyrics without having to research....)


You'll be giving away a lot of points. I would be surprised if the majority of people here didn't know that.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

If we get to include songs without lyrics, my favorites include the themes from Barney Miller, Buffy the Vampire Slayer (by Nerf Herder), and Angel (by Darling Violetta).

As for songs with words, that havn't been mentioned yet, I'd add Differ'nt Strokes and Three's Company.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I really liked the original theme from Ed. They changed it at the beginning of the 2nd season but then changed it back because the first one was better  I think they only changed it because of licensing issues which they worked out.


_A horse is a horse, of course, of course, 
And no one can talk to a horse of course 
That is, of course, unless the horse is the famous Mr. Ed.

Go right to the source and ask the horse 
He'll give you the answer that you'll endorse. 
He's always on a steady course. 
Talk to Mr. Ed.

People yakkity yak a streak and waste your time of day 
But Mister Ed will never speak unless he has something to say.

A horse is a horse, of course, of course, 
And this one'll talk 'til his voice is hoarse. 
You never heard of a talking horse?

Well listen to this.

I am Mister Ed._

Yay! I like that song too!  

(Edit: Oops. I didn't see Charliew's post. )


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

I can't believe only one mention of Firefly. Best ever!


----------



## brookerific (Apr 27, 2005)

I think Angel is the best, but I can't believe no one has mentioned the theme to House.


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

I love the instrumental themes from some classic sci-fi series: Lost in Space, Time Tunnel, My Favorite Martian, Land of the Giants, Star Trek (TOS).


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

"Lost in Space", "Time Tunnel", and "Land of the Giants" are all John Williams numbers. (He's credited as Johnny Williams.)


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

No lyrics, but I love the theme from The Shield. In fact, the album with music from the show is awesome if you are into high energy music. Perfect workout CD.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

this is the tom green show
it is my favorite show...

oh yeah and the foxnews alert theme


----------



## ArizonaAmy (May 26, 2005)

My favorites are Silver Spoons ("Here we are, face to face, a couple of Silver Spoons...") and Family Ties ("I bet we've been together for a million years...").

-Amy


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Charles In Charge: I crack up whenever Conan O'Brien sings it.

Gray's Anatomy
Kim Possible Theme
Go, Diego, Go (I have a secret crush on Alicia)


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Massive Attack's theme for House MD
Deadwood theme
Rescue Me


----------



## davemcs (Nov 18, 2003)

Jubes764 said:


> Hello all, I was wondering is someone can help me on this. I have been going crazy looking for a song from Charmed tv series. It's the one when Phoebe turns into a Mermaid and at the end this beautiful song comes on. I have been trying to find out the name of it so I can get it. Please help.


Is this it?






It's My Immortal by Evanescence

Hmm porbably not as this is a custom made video. IMDB lists these somgs for Witch's Tale Pt 1 & 2:
Original Music by 
Amanda Abizaid (song "Not Gonna Drag Me Down") 
Kenneth Burgomaster (song "Hey Pretty") 
Andrew M. Chukerman (song "Everything's Kind of Good") 
Melissa R. Kaplan (song "A Charming Spell") 
Liz Phair (song "Baby Got Going") (song "Extraordinary") (song "Take A Look") 
B*Witched Blame It On The Weatherman"


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

Second Firefly

also no one mentioned Northern Exposure??? (ok so I had it on my mind after the cbs/boston pops thread but still it's one of the 3 tv songs on my ipod right now.)


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

The tune on my cellphone ringer: The theme from "Get Smart".


----------



## BLeonard (Nov 19, 1999)

Chico and the Man - lousy show but great theme

The Rockford Files - actually made it to the top ten of the billboard charts

St. Elsewhere - great theme and the best television program ever created (Please release this on DVD!)


----------

